# Wildfly: Fehler beim anlegen einer DataSource



## tfrog (3. Apr 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte mich mal ein bisschen mit Wildfly beschäftigen, habe allerdings bereits Probleme beim Erstellen der Data Source für die JDBC Verbindung zur MYSQL Datenbank. 

Teste ich die neue Datasource erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Unexpected HTTP response: 500

Request
{
    "address" => [
        ("subsystem" => "datasources"),
        ("data-source" => "testappDS")
    ],
    "operation" => "test-connection-in-pool"
}

Response

Internal Server Error
{
    "outcome" => "failed",
    "failure-description" => "WFLYJCA0040: failed to invoke operation: WFLYJCA0042: failed to match pool. Check JndiName: java:jboss/datasources/testappDS",
    "rolled-back" => true,
    "response-headers" => {"process-state" => "reload-required"}
}
```

Der JNdI Name für die DataSource (java:jboss/datasources/testappDS) ist doch gültig, oder vertue ich mich da? Und woran kanns noch hapern?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
tfrog


----------



## tfrog (3. Apr 2015)

Das Problem hat sich erledigt. Ist ein Bug in der 9ner Version von Wildfly. In der 8.2.0 Final Version klappt es wunderbar.


----------



## BuckRogers (16. Sep 2015)

Gibt es da in der 9er Version bereits einen BugReport oder evtl schon einen BugFix? Würde das gern wissen, da ich demnächst einen WildFly9 aufsetzen möchte.


----------



## redJava99 (17. Sep 2015)

Habe kein Problem mit Wildfly 9.0.1 final und dieser Konfiguration:

```
<datasource jta="true"
            jndi-name="java:jboss/datasources/test"
            pool-name="test"
            enabled="true"
            use-ccm="true">
      ...
</datasource>
```


----------

